# Аренда баяна



## contabile (9 Сен 2012)

Возьму баян (Юпитер, Зонта) в аренду на год. Может у кого стоит дома баян и вы пока его не продаете, баянисты города Минска или Минской области, отзовитесь!

тел. +375296270489 Настя


----------

